# Linseed vs. Mineral oil - oops!



## AlanWilkes (Nov 3, 2009)

I accidentally used linseed oil instead of mineral oil when finishing my end grain cutting board! I've read that linseed isn't exactly food safe… Is this salvageable? My only thought is to sand it down, and refinish it.

Let me know what you think! I've attached a a picture below!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I dont know about salvation…. especially since it's end grain and probably sucked that finish deep into the wood.

how long was it sitting with the linseed oil on it? how much did you put on it? did you finish it on both sides?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

From what I understand if it's raw linseed your safe but if it boiled linseed oil then yes it is toxic.

I have both in my shop, the raw linseed says safe for cutting boards and food grade items.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't Think I would use it as is.you might try flooding the board with Mineral oil


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

It looks like you've got yourself a nice top for a plant stand or small table.
All you need are some legs.


----------



## AlanWilkes (Nov 3, 2009)

I did just one coat of boiled linseed/beeswax.

Aside from hang it on the wall, I'm not sure what to do considering it is end-grain…


----------



## AlanWilkes (Nov 3, 2009)

Drgoodwood - I like your positive thinking!


----------



## oldbill (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know about the oil, but sure is a beautiful tray…good job!!!


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

According to a couple of MSDS sheets I just read, Boiled Linseed Oil *IS* toxic. It appears that this is caused by the dryers added.

That said, I don't know that there is any way to make your cutting board safe. My first thought is to soak it in Mineral Spirits but, not being a chemist, I don't know if that would remove the BLO. It would certainly dilute it, but what happens when the Mineral Spirits evaporate out of the wood??? Dependent upon how heavily you applied the BLO, you might be able to sand down 1/8" or so and remove most of it - but I don't know how you would determine if it is all removed? And I couldn't determine from the MSDS what concentration levels are necessary before toxicity results.

So, everything said, if this were my cutting board, I would hang it on the wall as a conversation piece and make another for use as a cutting board. I know that's not what you want to hear after all of your hard work, but unless someone here has a better idea to ensure that all of the BLO is removed from the wood, that would be my recommendation.

Jim


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Too bad!!!! At least if you had only squares (instead of squares & rectangles pattern) you could use it as a Chessboard.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

For my family or for someone else, I could never really trust it.

You did a fabulous job. You can do it again. Don't think about it another minute.

The table is a good idea, or, slice and trim it down for a mini shelf system… or, let's play checkers!

Best,
Peter


----------

